# Meat grinder



## robrpb (Nov 11, 2020)

I am looking to buy a quality meat grinder. I want it to grind beef for hamburg and a little pork too. For now I would say I would grind about 5-10 pounds at a time, maybe once or twice a month. I may want to make some sausage in the future and I would like to be prepared if I do. What would you recommend? Thanks. Rob


----------



## normanaj (Nov 11, 2020)

My only experience is with a Kitchen-Aid.

Worked great as far as I'm concerned but the wife gave the whole shebang away...the unit and all the attachments to her daughter.We really didn't use it much and she does but every once in awhile I do miss it.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 11, 2020)

This is my suggestion... Cabelas 1/2hp commercial unit ..   Attachments can be purchased .. It's not terribly expensive...  If not in a hurry you can catch them on sale...  It's a well liked line of grinders .. 






						Cabela's Commercial-Grade 1/2HP Carnivore Meat Grinder | Cabela's
					

Now equipped with even better Cool-Tek® Ice Pak technology, the Cabela's® Commercial-Grade 1/2HP Carnivore Meat Grinder delivers reliable, high capacity, meat-grinding power to your home. Offering




					www.cabelas.com


----------



## mike243 (Nov 11, 2020)

well if you have never had 1 and would like to try it out before laying some big $ out and If you have a Kitchenaid mixer $50-$75 depending on your choice, I have been grinding deer and other meats for 10 years and never a issue,  5-10 lbs at a time is no problem and clean up is easy. the space taken up by the box holding the grinder attachment is small. Lem makes some good products if you want a stand alone grinder.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 11, 2020)

The Cabelas may be a lil more than what you need now...  but will handle anything you throw at it in the future ...  Spend the money and cry once ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2020)

The Aluminum Grinder head, above, is good for a KA Mixer, the Plastic one is not recommended. 
For a Stand Alone Grinder, that does not risk killing your expensive KA, several guys, including myself have a KITCHENER #12. All Metal Gear Drive and does a good job...JJ 



			Robot or human?


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 11, 2020)

The LEM22 is solid. I started out with LEM 5 for doing small batches like you are wanting to do, but would reccomend the next size up which is the 8. Not much price differential.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 11, 2020)

My KA grinder is the plastic type and never a problem, have ground 10-20lbs of deer at a time multiple times,  following the guidelines on any equipment helps keep them running for a long time imo and thats on anything lol


----------



## robrpb (Nov 11, 2020)

I have a Kitchenaid mixer and I have considered the attachment. Several years ago my sister who has the mixer as me was mixing a heavy dough and it was too much for the mixer and the fiber/plastic gear inside broke and the mixer had a thermal over load protection button. Because of that I am leary of using the mixer for grinding meat.

The Kitchener that 

 chef jimmyj
 is an option for me to consider along with the Cabelas and LEM. Thanks for the replies. You have given me some things to thinks about.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 11, 2020)

robrpb said:


> I am looking to buy a quality meat grinder. I want it to grind beef for hamburg and a little pork too. For now I would say I would grind about 5-10 pounds at a time, maybe once or twice a month. I may want to make some sausage in the future and I would like to be prepared if I do. What would you recommend? Thanks. Rob


My wife and I used the kitchenmaid attachment for many years.  We went through two of them as they developed housing cracks/fractures. Eventually, I bought a LEM Big Bite#8. More than adequate for our needs and it came with a 5 year warranty.  Pricey but good.  If you don't think you will use it much maybe this model would work for you.  Smaller than the #8, same stainless steel construction including the head and auger.  There are many other machines available for the occasional user to choose from such as the Kitchener machines like chef jimmyj recommends.  As a matter of fact, before I bought the LEM, it seemed like the models from Kitchener ruled to roost here on the forum for the average home user.






						#5 Big Bite Meat Grinder - 0.35 HP | LEM Products
					

Our #5 Big Bite Grinder with 0.35 HP gives you a Premium Grind in Half the Time. Ideal for smaller grinding projects LEM Products | The Leader In Game Processing




					www.lemproducts.com


----------



## pumpkinseed (Nov 11, 2020)

I used a Kitchen Aid attachment for quite a bit, but I've been grinding 10-20lbs at a time and it was getting rather warm while using it.  I didn't want to kill it and have to replace it so got a stand alone grinder.    And it wasn't feeding as well as I would like.  Watching instruction videos and seeing how much better the dedicated models work made me jealous.
I went with a Cabela's Commercial 1/2hp a few weeks ago and am happy with it.  It really pushes out the meat a lot faster, the auger/worm seems to work a lot better.  It is kind of a beast to tote around and trying to find a storage space is a challenge.  It is 44lbs and ~14 inches tall.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2020)

If there is no rush, Black Friday sales usually put the Kitchener at $99...JJ


----------



## Murray (Nov 11, 2020)

I was in your position a year ago, found a small Nesco grinder for $20 on a Facebook buy and sell site. It’s basic but does what I need.  I thought I would learn sausage making with minimal expenditure  to see if I would like the hobby.


----------



## robrpb (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your replies and help. I am in no hurray and I will wait and check out the Black Friday sales.


----------



## rc4u (Nov 12, 2020)

i to say lem 8. iworks great. i cut stips to just fit throat and eats em up. course one time i just took head out of freezer and cut meat out and put in first strip, and had to go bad so when i came back it was frooze in place. took cutters of and it pushed out


----------



## Walleye Slayer (Nov 14, 2020)

We bought the cabelas no 22 1hp after using a hand no.32 for a number of years. My BIL has a Lem no.8 that is not as fast, noisier, and I can not fit my hand in it to clean.

    Earlier this fall we put 120-130 pounds a hr. of pork through the cabelas grinder and it would not slow down nor did we have to stop, it was a beast. If it will fit down the throat it will grind it.

   I must agree it was more then we wanted to spend but went with the buy once cry once theory after seeing how many grinders the BIL went through, although he is a very avid hunter.
   He did not want us going home with the cabelas grinder after the pig grinding thats for sure!


----------



## old sarge (Nov 15, 2020)

robrpb said:


> I am looking to buy a quality meat grinder. I want it to grind beef for hamburg and a little pork too. For now I would say I would grind about 5-10 pounds at a time, maybe once or twice a month. I may want to make some sausage in the future and I would like to be prepared if I do. What would you recommend? Thanks. Rob


Here is a Kitchener #8 that might do the trick for you:


----------



## zwiller (Nov 16, 2020)

Do what Marianski suggests, spend little on grinder and big on stuffer.  Stuffing with a grinder does not work well.  I have a $20 plastic hand grinder from Amazon that will grind 5-10lbs in a few minutes.  Throw in dishwasher when done.  That said, my stuffer is all SS and built like a tank.  $99 for the Kitchener is a winner for sure and I might pull the trigger if I see a deal like that since I am running more sausage than ever now.


----------



## jdixon (May 25, 2022)

old sarge said:


> My wife and I used the kitchenmaid attachment for many years.  We went through two of them as they developed housing cracks/fractures. Eventually, I bought a LEM Big Bite#8. More than adequate for our needs and it came with a 5 year warranty.  Pricey but good.  If you don't think you will use it much maybe this model would work for you.  Smaller than the #8, same stainless steel construction including the head and auger.  There are many other machines available for the occasional user to choose from such as the Kitchener machines like chef jimmyj recommends.  As a matter of fact, before I bought the LEM, it seemed like the models from Kitchener ruled to roost here on the forum for the average home user.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m needing a meat grinder. What brand is everyone recommending and hp size? What attachments would you also get? I was thinking about getting some type of juicer to make jelly and tomato sauce also. Also is the vacuum seal worth the extra money?


----------



## sandyut (May 25, 2022)

chef jimmyj said:


> Black Friday sales usually put the Kitchener at $99...JJ


I bought he Kitchener a few year back and its still grinding up a storm.  Good value for sure.  It will likely come down to budget.  these can be spendy IMO


----------



## zwiller (May 25, 2022)

I bought the $50 HF grinder and is perfect for my needs.  Looking back at my post, I will say that I stuff all my sausage now with a jerky gun.  Love that thing.  Fast and WAY easier to clean.  For juicer, looks for a used Champion on FB markeplace.  Best there is.


----------



## old sarge (May 25, 2022)

jdixon said:


> I’m needing a meat grinder. What brand is everyone recommending and hp size? What attachments would you also get? I was thinking about getting some type of juicer to make jelly and tomato sauce also. Also is the vacuum seal worth the extra money?


Budget and real needs dictate what to get. By real needs I am talking about what you know for sure you will use, not what you might use, maybe, someday. (I've been down that road before with power tools). Lots of user  reviews/comments on grinders here at SMF.  As for grinder attachments for jelly/saucing I have  no idea how well they work but youtube has videos so you can check that out; link for LEM attachments below.  A good food mill, manual, should serve you well for the jelly and saucing and is sure to be less expensive, second link below. As for a vac sealer, always nice to have to freeze left overs or if you cook/smoke large quantities, see the video for pro/con several models.



			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lem+grinder+attachments


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 25, 2022)

old sarge said:


> Budget and real needs dictate what to get.



I agree with that.. 

Myself, I got a Cabelas commercial 1/2hp ( accepts all attachments offered)... Because I planned on doing big batches (+50lbs) when I run it. Which I will be doing this 3 day weekend...  

If your wanting to use attachments then the smaller grinders won't work..  You'll need a bigger commercial style for that...


----------



## Fraser (May 26, 2022)

Went with the #12 3/4hp MeatYourMaker https://www.meatyourmaker.com/process/grinders/500-watt-grinder-12/1117072.html
I got skittish about store bought ground and it’s health concerns. Besides, wanted to amp up flavor of burgers, pizzas, sausage, meatballs, etc and to make use of those brisket trimmings. We do a ‘grind day’ every week or so, depending on menu (and what’s on sale). Absolutely _nothing_ beats a fresh-ground burger!
We like grinding to the purpose, controlling mixture, fat content and coarseness; the flavor is lightyears beyond store bought.
The machine is plenty powerful, prep is easy and cleanup is a cinch. Comes complete out of the box with dies, stuffers, knife, stomper, everything. We haven’t made cased sausage (yet) but it comes with everything except casing, including a stuffing speed setting. It also has reverse. 
Tip: put grinding parts (auger, die, knife, etc) in freezer along with meat for 30 min prior to grinding. When you’re done, run a heel slice of bread thru to clean out the grinder. Oh, and don't put aluminum parts in dishwasher (no need really, they’re easy to clean).
 We didn’t have a KA mixer at the time, so a dedicated grinder made sense for us. Looking back, the grinder is less hassle. At $100, no regrets!
Hope this helps!


----------

